

On Lowered Expectations: Transactions, Scaling, and Honesty - spullara
http://blog.foundationdb.com/on-lowered-expectations-transactions-scaling-and-honesty

======
jrullmann
Hey guys, I'm the author of the blog post. I'm happy to answer questions about
performance results, argue about the necessity of acid transactions, or
discuss anything else in the post.

------
normloman
I've noticed a trend of naming articles "On $topic1, $topic2, and $topic3".
Seems like a lazy way to title your article. Yeah, it tells us what your
article is about, but not specifically what it's about. Just lists 3 topics
that the author will somehow involve in their discussion.

~~~
jrullmann
That's fair. My runner up title was Scaling All the Things: An Honest Look at
Limited and General Transactions. Better or worse?

~~~
normloman
A little better. The current title includes the words honesty, transactions,
and scaling, but didn't show how they were related. Your original title at
least strings them into a coherent sentence that more accurately describes the
content: how databases really perform in terms of scalability, and how
transactions affect that scalability.

~~~
jrullmann
Makes sense to me. Thanks for the feedback.

